# Question for the ladies



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Generally speaking, do women in the 40 to 50 range start to find older men (50 to 55 range) more attractive all of a sudden?

I get looks from woman slightly younger or equal in age like I never have before. I started checking my zipper each time to make sure they weren't laughing behind the smile!!! I know I'm not alone on this.

Are there certain attributes or characteristics that are being observed that I'm not aware of?


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

If you are smiling, or seem happy... that makes you very attractive to any woman. It's about how you carry yourself.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

What is assumed about what is behind the smile or happy behavior?


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

By late 30's or 40's... I'm not interested in games anymore. I'd want someone who has learned to be happy with themselves and life. Has their head on straight. I don't know what assumed by it, I just know that a happy person is more attractive to me. Less baggage.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I think women are generally attracted to men in the 45-55 age range, regardless of the woman's age. (HUGE stereotype/generalization, but still....) Personally, I started finding men that age attractive around 20, and at 30, I still do.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Since I was 19, I have preferred older men in the over forty age group.

Some bad experiences made me wary of men who were too old...my husband is 8 years my senior, which is just right.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'm 35 and feeling older than most of my same-age friends, lost my hair (shaved it bald a couple weeks ago) and have been "noticing" glances from a LOT more women and they seem to be the younger ones (like early 20's). I think the baldness presents me as a more aged/distinguished man, it also helps that my own self-esteem has been doing a lot better. Whichever it is thats working I'll take it.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

So, if I'm in decent shape (I go to the gym regularly, but I'm not a muscle head), smile, and be happy without being a jerk about it, I'm attractive? 

How about if you add that I am a romantic, love, to travel and do spontaneous things?


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

I can't speak for all women... but even a slightly overweight guy, bald or not, clean (good hygeine) and HAPPY is a winner worth talking to. 

Can't tell about other traits from just looking.

But I would rather strike a convo with the happy average looking guy than the pimped out dude in designer clothes and buff arms and a sneer on his face. 

Just me though.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am mid 40's and I would want someone as close to my age as possible... If a man was too young - I would fear I would age too fast for him & he would find another, if he was much older than me, I would fear his sex drive would be sourly lacking behind mine- and I wouldn't want to start calling him "old man" and tick him off. My husband is 3 yrs older, and if he even hints to being an Old man, I want to hit him, he does tease me sometimes. 


Looks , health, romance & compatibility in the closest age range would be what I would be looking for. 

I do not find Muscle heads attractive at all -some really over do it. I like a thin man with a simple flat chest & flat stomach. Doesn't even need a 6 pack -some of those 6 packs bulge, their arms are so beefed up. Any man that could remotely pass for a Wrestler - is probably too much muscle for me.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I have 2 lady friends in their 40's who like bald men, husky, let's face it, we are all different. How you treat us goes a long way --as when women are getting older, they might have been BURNED too many times by the players and just looking to be loved. That is likely thier #1 .


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I asked because I wanted to understand. I'm not out shopping for anyone. I'm trying to fix my marriage after I had an EA. And having women smile at me and say "Hi" is not something I need right now, if my wife is present or not. It makes my wife fearful, and me uncomfortable because of what I did.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I have 2 lady friends in their 40's who like bald men, husky, let's face it, we are all different. How you treat us goes a long way --*as when women are getting older, they might have been BURNED too many times by the players and just looking to be loved. That is likely thier #1* .


:iagree::iagree:
I never wanted a man that was drop dead gorgeous, because those men are trouble.
Handsome and/or attractive is enough for me.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm 37 and find that now I do find older men attractive. When I was younger I would have never looked at anyone more than 5 years older than me but now I feel like 35-50 is all the same. Although people don't announce their age when you meet them, generally speaking I'd say I'm not attracted to men who are too focused on their looks to enjoy who they are.

I would suggest that if you are comfortable in your own skin and happy that you will automatically open up your attract ability to a larger pool of women. Contentment with self is hard to come by and truly to be admired.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I have 2 lady friends in their 40's who like bald men, husky, let's face it, we are all different. How you treat us goes a long way --as when women are getting older, they might have been BURNED too many times by the players and just looking to be loved. That is likely thier #1 .


My closest friend has always gone for father figures who happen to be bald and have beer bellies and are stereotypical manly men. We have such opposite tastes it's not even funny.


----------

